# New PowerAmp (06/22/12) make me HaPPy!



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Just wanted to thank team poweramp for making many ICS specific issues go away--for me at least.

New features.

Smooth opening animation.

Smooth toolbar animation over album art in player.

menu shortcut to market skins/themes. there are lots to choose from.

Same old issue:
album art list still scrolls horribly. on list view or grid view.

So, if you have not been on poweramp in a while, you may want to check out the new version.


----------



## jocampbe (Aug 10, 2011)

I like it too. I would like a "share" feature that links to twitter and facebook though.


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

Yall make me want a nexus so bad

Meh luv ma fascinate oh so much


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to Android Applications as this isn't specific to the GNex.


----------



## rosswaa (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks the same to me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Looks the same to me
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Scroll to the top of the page and look at the thread chain------RootzWiki --> General --> Android Applications


----------



## rosswaa (Mar 23, 2012)

landshark said:


> Scroll to the top of the page and look at the thread chain------RootzWiki --> General --> Android Applications


Why you telling me that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

rosswaa said:


> Why you telling me that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Oh, I misunderstood your post. I thought you were referring to the thread when you wrote "looks the same to me" Now I see you were referring to the app

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Nice update. Looks fine and smooth yet.


----------

